# New here & have lots of questions re FSH levels & no period after erpc 18wks ago



## Mrs CP (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,

I’ve only just found this forum and am hoping that after a very upsetting time and continued frustration that some of you ladies might be able to help me…Dec 2011, started spotting at 11 wks and was told that my baby hadn’t made it past 6 wks   

I ended up having an ERPC the next wk as my body failed to realise what had happened.  Since then I have ovulated 3 times but have failed to get pregnant.  It has been 18 wks and still no sign of my period, so I have decided to go private as I suspected Asherman Syndrome.  The doc did an internal scan and there does seem to be a blockage so they are looking to do a hystorstomy next wk.  I also had some blood tests done which they said have come back as normal, although my sister who is having IVF disagrees.  

My levels are as follows:

My bloods were taken a week before they saw a 22mm follicle in my right ovary.

FSH: 5.7 (classed as excellent)
LH: 8.4
Estrogen: 17b – 218 (should be between 600-800??)
Womb Lining: 6mm (classed as thin) 

My sister seems to think that I having an estrogen issue and that is why my lining is still so thin?  Please can anyone else give their opinion as no one seems to be able to give me any answers? 

Many thanks


----------



## hatts (Jun 29, 2012)

hi
First I am sorry what you are going through.I was in the same situation as you. I had a missed miscarriage.  I didn't had a period for 5 months and they were telling me it is OK! I knew it wasn't. I searched and searched and I decided that I have Asherman syndrome. My GP never heard of it but kindly referred me to the hospital. The gyn at the hospital told me that could be the case and I had a hysteroscopy where they get a look in the uterus by a camera. I was right, my cervix was closed (stick to each other).They opened it up and fearing that my whole  uterus got scarring. My cavity was empty but had a very scanty lining (nearly no lining). They inserted a coil and put my on oestrogen for 8 weeks. They took the coil out and the next month I conceived my son.
Asherman syndrome happens especially after a missed miscarriage followed by a D&C. D&C is blind procedure and they don't know how much they scrapping your lining.
It was my worst decision and completely from fertile I became an infertile person. I want another one but even with oestrogen it doesn't thicken. I am on herbs now to try to thicken the lining. 
The internal scan is worthless and doesn't explain anything.Prior to my hysteroscopy my internal scan showed nothing. They are only able to tell with a hysteroscopy.Let them do that. That is the only way don't give up.
Hope it is not serious.
Many thanks


----------



## Mrs CP (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, you have really been through so much    I'm so sorry that you had to go through all of that, loosing a baby is hard enough to deal with, let alone everything else.  Thank you for sharing your story with me as it does make me feel less alone  

I went to see my doctor again today and they did another scan and it showed that my lining had increased from 6mm to 8mm in 2.5 wks, so i think thats a good thing??  He's told me to see if my period makes an appearance this week and if not then he'll do the hysteroscopy the week after.  Can i ask if your period return before you had the hysteroscopy?  Also did they have to remove the scarring as i've heard it takes a specialist in London to do the removal of adhesions?  Sorry for the questions, you are the first person i've come across out of all my searching to be similiar to me


----------



## hatts (Jun 29, 2012)

hi
Yes, I have been through a lot   but still thankful   that I have a son. I want to have another one but now I have not only thin lining , blocked tubes and low amh (dont know how!). I gave a break to all testing and I am taking herbs and doing acupuncture for a couple of months before I do ivf. 
I decided to have acupuncture while waiting for my period at the time. He gave me some herbs that I was taking 3 times a day in a powder form. I had a very small bleeding prior to my hysteroscopy.On the day of my hysteroscopy they didn't mind I was bleeding a little. While I had bleeding it was very painful I was nearly passing out of the pain. I think because the cervix was stick together and it was trying to open it.
They burnt while they were opening the cervix at homerton hospital in London. Because my cavity didn't had any scarring I didn't need to have a specialist.
See if you going to have your period this week and if there is any decrease in the flow. I would recommend to have a hysteroscopy cause they are able to see inside and what is going on.As I said earlier internal scans doesn't show any adhesions and scaring. But I hope nothing is serious and you will have your period shortly.


----------

